# 29th annual Dakota Sportsmen fishing tournament



## cwientjes (Mar 9, 2011)

We will be hosting the 29th annual Dakota sportsmen walleye fishing tournament on June 21st and rules meeting the 20th on Lake Poinsett in Hamlin county, South Dakota . we are raising the payouts this year! 3000$ for first place! payout the top 15 places! over 12,000$ in prizes!! we also do a 10$ northern side pot for the biggest northern caught

150$ per team-two man teams

The entry forms should be out here very soon and I will update this post when its ready! or you can email us. which our email is on the website just click the contact button.

also can contact me at six05-five20-one474
my name is Colton.

http://www.dakotasportsmaninc.com/


----------



## cwientjes (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.dakotasportsmaninc.com/downl ... nt2014.pdf

here is link directly to the tournament flyer. check it out!

thanks!


----------

